# First Spawn in my 150Gal



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

I just thined down from 11 of Homochromous bimaculatus - "Red Jewel Cichlid" to 2 in my community tank to make room for some other Cichlids. I had to guess that the two I decided to keep were a male & female, well I guessed correctly. When i woke up this morning, the parents were guarding a flat rock covered in with the mamma's eggs. Now I heard these Red Jewels are wicked mean when they have a spawn, otherwise they were pretty cool in the tank. So I wanted to know if i remove the rock with the eggs on them, will the eggs survive? They no longer require the parents attention correct? Please enjoy the pictures and let me know.



















:dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: 
Thanks! Joe


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Awe, no comments. Do people hate this fish? I know they have a rep for being very aggressive especially when they're breeding. But as I mention, I had them (11) in the tank since they were 1/2" big and they were always well manored to others. I thinned them down as I wanted more variety and kept a mated pair. 
I pulled the rock from the parents and I wasn't attacked for doing so, I even placed a similar flat stone where the original was as to keep their zone the same. The stone with eggs on them is now in a nursery net tank. I understand fromreading, that the eggs take 3 to 4 days to hatch? That seems really fast! So instead of leaving the stone & eggs in place and risk an aggression war with my other fish, I moved the egg stone and hopefully I'll see the little hatchlings. I know LFS won't take them as they are to common. So I'll likely raise them and treat them as feeder fish. I think it's exciting non the less and great experience for my kids to see a new life cycle.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats. I hope the little guys fare well.


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

They both feasted I them last night. Hmmm, that truly is bonding...


----------



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

Did your fry survive? Any lessons you can share?


----------

